# Eclipse Titanium Box Suggestions



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Im curious if anyone here has run Eclipse Ti's and what they would recommend for boxes? I have a single 12 and 2 10s to play with...

Thanks!


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

12's = 2-2.25ft^3 at 30-32hz
10's = ~1.25ft^3 at 30-32hz

Just from my personal experience...I've messed with quite a few of them and other 3hp woofers.


----------

